# Dyslexia Jekso



## BillK (19 Mar 2010)

*   A dyslexic pervert goes into an S&M shop - and bought a nice pair of socks.

*   I realised I was dyslexic when I went to a toga party dressed as a goat.

*   Did you hear about Hank Nasty, the dyslexic punk rocker?  He choked to death on his own Vimto.

*  I went to a dyslexic rave. There were lots of people taking F and this bloke in the corner trying to inject a heron.


----------



## ajapale (19 Mar 2010)

Vimto? Wha?


----------



## BillK (19 Mar 2010)

An anagram of Vomit?


----------



## mathepac (19 Mar 2010)

He had a stutter as well? BTW, how much is a gram of vomit?


----------



## BillK (19 Mar 2010)

I like that.


----------



## ajapale (19 Mar 2010)

I know what a goat is, what a heron is, and what socks are....but "Vimto"?


----------



## ajapale (19 Mar 2010)

Ok Google tells me its an English thing: *100  years of Vimto - Manchester Evening News*


----------



## mathepac (19 Mar 2010)

I think it's a dyslexic typo - it should actually be "tovim", which makes for some  interesting reading here - http://www.tovim.co.il/


----------



## batty (19 Mar 2010)

did you hear about the dyslexic insomniac angnostic who stayed up all night wondering if there was a dog?  (I'm all 3!)


----------



## batty (19 Mar 2010)

What do you call a dyslexic who claims they have a master in English?  A lair.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (19 Mar 2010)

Anyone heard of the dyslexic devil-worshipper?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. He sold his soul to Santa


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Mar 2010)

Capt., I'm trying to decide if that's a brilliant or an absolutely brutal joke!


----------



## Thirsty (20 Mar 2010)

Then there was the dyslexic who walked into a bra....


----------



## callybags (21 Mar 2010)

This dyslexic went on a skiing holiday.

When he got to the top of the mountain, he asked the chap beside him, "When we ski down, do we zig-zag or zag-zig? I can never remember which"

He replied- " I don't know. I'm a tobogganist"

"Well, in that case, can I have 20 Bensons and a lighter please?"


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Mar 2010)

How about the dyslexic pimp who won the lottery and bought himself a warehouse?


----------



## Complainer (22 Mar 2010)

Anyone got any good crip or spa jokes out there? 

Or is it just certain disabilities that are OK to laugh at...


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Mar 2010)

Did you hear about the junkie who injected curry powder by mistake? He ended up in a korma.


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Anyone got any good crip or spa jokes out there?
> 
> Or is it just certain disabilities that are OK to laugh at...



It's just dyslexia (speaking as someone with mild dyslexia).


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Apr 2010)

dyslexia rules ko


----------



## Staples (21 Apr 2010)

The Dyslexia Musical Society is putting on a production of "Annie, Get your Nug".


----------

